# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  sifre za velike stvari

## spajalica

danas je zadnji dan da pokupite jednu, a imamo ih jos malo.
pa ako neko se zeli rjestiti madraca, krevetica, kolica, hranilica, biciklica, presvlacilica, stolica, vipera......
svega sto vam je negdje a ceka jos uvijek imate priliku zgrabiti sifru i usreciti nekoga s tim  :Yes: 
sifru mozete traziti na ovom linku

----------


## puntica

imate još samo malo vremena....

----------

